# أريد ماده حافظه؟



## lian22 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي تركيبة كريم من مواد طبيعيه (ليمون..حوامض)لكن المشكله تصبح التركيبه بعد فتره سائله وتتغير رائحته.بعد البحث بالنت وجدت بنزوات الصوديوم 
سؤالي:هل تنصحوني بها أم ماده أخرى؟
ارجو ذكر الماده
الكميه للتر الماء
مدة الحفظ للصلاحيه
درجة الحراره لحفظ الكريم مع الماده الحافظه
طريقة إضافة الماده للكريم
هل أستطيع إضافة فيتامينa
وجزاكم الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## احمد بهجت م (26 ديسمبر 2010)

في البداية لكل تركيبة لها مادة حافظة خاصة بها حسب المواد الداخلة في تركيبتها 
ارجو ان تبيني ما هي المواد الداخلة فيها لكي أختارالمادة المناسبة للتركيبة
بشكل عام تضاف المادة الحافظة في نهاية العمل وبعد التبريد بعد اذابتها في المحل الخاص بها وبنسبة لا تزيد 
عن 0.015 % 
ما هو الفيتامين a . حسب خبرتي في الكريمات يضاف فيتامين E مضاد أكسدة


----------



## lian22 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

التركيبه:جليسوليد. كريم طبي.مواد طبيعيه حامضه0ماء
أنا لست كيميائيه ومن بحثي بالنت فهمت أن الحوامض تحفظها بنزوات الصوديوم
جربت الخل لكن لم أقتنع بمفعوله
وهل الماء المضاف له مواصفات خاصه غير الغلي
أما الفيتامين عفوا أقصد eلأنه مضاد لأكسدة الزيوت وجيد للجلد لكن سؤالي هنا هل يتفاعل مع بنزوات الصوديوم ويؤثر على الجلد
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## lian22 (2 يناير 2011)

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


----------



## احمد بهجت م (2 يناير 2011)

جربي بنزوات الصوديوم بنسبة 0.15 % واضفيها بعد تبريد الكريم . فيتامين e جيد للجلد ولا يتفاعل مع البنزوات 
الماء يجب ان يكون خالي من الشوارد .
اكملي عملكي الله يوفقك . 
كيف تعملي بالكريمات وانت لستي كيميائية وكيف لو كنت كيميائية . تابعي عملكي واخبرني 
بالنتائج وانا جاهز للمساعدة .


----------



## lian22 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
كيف يكون الماء خالي من الشوارد؟
أنا أستخدم ماء مغلي


----------



## lian22 (3 يناير 2011)

طريقتي بالكريم أغلي الفواكه بالماءوآخذ العصيرفقط فهل يشترط ماء خالي من الشوارد؟
وهل هو الماء المقطر؟وهل يغلى مع الفواكه؟
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## lian22 (9 يناير 2011)

*حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون*​


----------



## احمد بهجت م (13 يناير 2011)

الماء المقطر خالي من الشوارد


----------



## طارق محروس 56 (14 يناير 2011)

*حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إن شاء الله*​


----------



## عزو العز (22 يناير 2011)

السيد: lian22 المحترم
ردا على سؤالك المادة الحافظة بنزوات الصوديوم كل 1غ للتر من المحلول ويمكن غلي الفواكة بالماء المقطر وأخذ المحلول منها


----------



## lian22 (23 يناير 2011)

أحمد بهجت م
طارق محروس 
عزو العز
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

